# GBC Spartacus tires



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

Well it seams our riding style has changed again and the mud doesn't seem to happened as much any more, so I was looking at getting a set of the Spartacus in a 27". Anybody running these? How do you like them?


----------

